# Mr. Hardwick's: Grandslam Review



## Rude Rudi (12/4/18)

OK, let me preamble this by stating that I have not purchased any commercial juice for just over 2 years (except for one incident in Cape Town where I forgot me juice at home) and pulled the trigger here... 

My decision to purchase this one was based on the feedback from my fellow scumbags and knowing, as a full time DIY'er, how difficult it is to nail the simplest profiles. I set up my *approach shot* at my local VK and took *advantage* of the new local pricing which is a welcome *break point* in the local market.

I can honestly say that @method1 *smashed* this one *down the line* for the perfect *ace*. The masterful *(fore)hand* of an expert mixer translated the simplicity of a *tennis* biscuit in vape form with ease. The crisp biscuit base is delicately enhanced with rich butter to create an exceptional biscuit.
The coconut is delicate and *volleys* just so with the biscuit. In most coconut type recipes, the coconut is very prominent, but Joel contained this one *down the line* without *(foot)fault. *The *tiebreaker* here is the indulgent lashings of deep, gooey syrup which sends this baby *cross-court* with zero* forced errors.*

This *deuce* is a *ground stroke* of genius...

*Game, set and match*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Creative 6


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, let me preamble this by stating that I have not purchased any commercial juice for just over 2 years (except for one incident in Cape Town where I forgot me juice at home) and pulled the trigger here...
> 
> My decision to purchase this one was based on the feedback from my fellow scumbags and knowing, as a full time DIY'er, how difficult it is to nail the simplest profiles. I set up my *approach shot* at my local VK and took *advantage* of the new local pricing which is a welcome *break point* in the local market.
> 
> ...



@Rude Rudi WOW! Talk about word-play - you're a genius, who obviously knows a lot about tennis!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

